# Matt34's man cave



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Speakers:

AV123 X-SLS mains
AV123 X-CS center
Bic Acoutech HT-63 surrounds
HSU VTF-3.2 (pair)

Power and source:

3x Emotiva BPA-1 running mono to front three.
HK AVR 330 powering the surrounds
Toshiba HD-A2
Roku SoundBridge

Video:

Infocus 4805
DIY 92" screen

All cramped in a 15x13 spare bedroom with ATS room treatments.



Near future upgrades:

Plans for when I return from Iraq have changed slightly since I found out the wife is pregnent.:bigsmile:

Losing the dedicated room to the baby so everything will be moved out to the living room so the front projector will have to go. Good thing is it allows me to make the jump to HD.

1.) 50-60" HD LCD
2.) PS3 for blu-ray capablities (GTA IV may have a little to do with it also:innocent
3.) May make the jump to a Rocket system from AV123 ( 850, bigfoot, 450 for surrounds) since living room is a much bigger space 35'x25' plus open floor plan.
4.) New receiver with HDMI
5.) If funds permit Emotiva XPA-5 amp



I have pics if you search my name over at Audioholics in the member's gallery. Photobucket is blocked by our firewall over here.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like a nice setup!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

> Plans for when I return from Iraq have changed slightly since I found out the wife is pregnent.


Congratulations on the baby and THANKS for serving our Country!!! Oh and nice setup.:bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

mdrake said:


> *Congratulations on the baby and THANKS for serving our Country!!!* Oh and nice setup.:bigsmile:
> 
> Matt


+1


----------

